# Apostate teachers in the hands of a sovereign God.



## OneOfHisElect (Sep 2, 2015)

Let's ponder something:

We all know and would hopefully agree that God uses ungodly men to accomplish His divine will. Throughout the O.T. we can see how God used those men in the lives of the nation of Israel. We know that even in today's world He uses ungodly people or acts to speak to His Church. My thought is this: if God uses ungodly people as means to accomplish His will concerning matters of life that we face, could it also be said that He could use ungodly false teachers who may be, at the moment, "preaching" from the Scriptures to call out His elect? 

To illustrate: could God use a lost "preacher" to teach something that is actually true as the means in which the Holy Spirit convicts the heart and converts the non believer? We know that faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word of God. The preacher, whether lost or saved, is simply a means by which God uses to present His Word that leads to conversion. 

My wife is an example of this idea. She was saved after a sermon given by a man in the school she was attending. It was later discovered that this man was not saved, self admitted, and is still unsaved to this day. My wife however is saved and it was a result of the sermon in which this man gave. I think it is possible that God does this from time to time but I would like some more insight on it. I don't want to start a fight I just think that it is worth pondering theologically.


----------



## timfost (Sep 2, 2015)

Phil. 1:15-18:

"*Some indeed preach Christ even from envy and strife*, and some also from goodwill: The former preach Christ from selfish ambition, *not sincerely*, supposing to add affliction to my chains; but the latter out of love, knowing that I am appointed for the defense of the gospel. What then? Only that in every way, *whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is preached; and in this I rejoice, yes, and will rejoice*."


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 3, 2015)

I was in the midst of posting Phillipians 1:15-18 when I checked to see Tim had already done so.

And then there is the story of William Haslam, who is said to have been converted under his own preaching: http://www.revival-library.org/catalogues/1857ff/haslam.html


----------



## OneOfHisElect (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! I just think it's interesting to think about.


----------



## timmopussycat (Sep 3, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> I was in the midst of posting Phillipians 1:15-18 when I checked to see Tim had already done so.
> 
> And then there is the story of William Haslam, who is said to have been converted under his own preaching: http://www.revival-library.org/catalogues/1857ff/haslam.html



The same is possibly true of Daniel Rowland of Wales.


----------

